# beginner at tuning



## shootahoyt77 (Sep 26, 2014)

If you can come across the July issue of petersons bow hunting magazine "the super tuning issue" there's some really good stuff in there


----------



## Supersteeb (Mar 4, 2015)

Look up nuts & bolts guide. Probably the most in dept how-to you'll ever find. Saved me loads of time and money using his guide and finding what worked well for me.


----------



## mgkmedic79 (Aug 18, 2016)

Great! Thank you!


----------



## SilentJ (Sep 7, 2016)

Supersteeb said:


> Look up nuts & bolts guide. Probably the most in dept how-to you'll ever find. Saved me loads of time and money using his guide and finding what worked well for me.


1+ for this


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Supersteeb said:


> Look up nuts & bolts guide. Probably the most in dept how
> 
> +2


----------



## Beekeeper1 (Nov 14, 2013)

Anyone have a link?

Thanks
jack


----------



## John Crubaugh (Nov 12, 2014)

maybe this is what your looking for
archeryhistory dot com /archertytalk/The_Nuts&Bolts_of_Archery.pdf


----------



## Edste17 (Jan 1, 2017)

Its not a book but check out John Dudley on youtube. He has lots of great information to help you set up a bow and tune the arrows. He also has some amazing podcasts for you to download. All free and all distributed by him through his NockOn youtube channel.


----------



## bgolden (Aug 11, 2010)

YouTube has endless videos by the pros. Pick a way and stick with it so you don't get scattered and frustrated.


----------



## ran287 (Jan 28, 2017)

I've been listening to John Dudley's (Nock On Archery) podcasts and watching his YouTube videos. It's helped a ton.


----------



## KjKlump (Aug 28, 2013)

The thing I like about Dudley's videos is the high quality resolution. Makes it a lot easier to see what's going on.
He has really got into the deeper aspects of tuning yet, but he said there coming.


----------



## SWGAShooter (Jan 22, 2017)

I was looking for a basic bow setup and tuning book also. I will have to check out the Dudley videos.


----------



## wvguy1971 (Apr 1, 2017)

Very helpful thread


----------



## Bowhunter0186 (May 3, 2017)

I've watched some of the John Dudley stuff and they are very helpful videos.......


----------



## mrsrobbins83 (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm new to this and not sure if I can ask a question on someone else's question, but this is the only question I came across about tuning. what is the best tuning kit to buy for a beginner?


----------



## disco stu (Nov 16, 2012)

There isn't really a kit to buy for now tuning, it's really just basic tools. Allen keys for various bolts mainly. Some sort of stand for paper tuning. Make that yourself, not even sure you can buy them. I've just got poles tapped onto a chair to stand them up, and basic spring clamps to hold the paper. That should get you started, other tools you will collect over time as you need them, and are really only needed at the more advanced stages.

Some may disagree, but that's my experience at a more basic level


----------



## johnetzel (Apr 23, 2009)

One or two books that cover more than tuning but have very good information about tuning and shooting are: Technical bowhunting ( by Joe Bell ), and Shooting the stickbow ( by Anthony Camera ), this one has compound bow and traditional bow info.


----------

